# regular store bought foods have PRESERVATIVE



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Everyone on this site feeds there piranhas foods from the supermarket and all of those foods have PRESERVATIVE and that means it can not be good for the fish.The only store that has fish/meat that are all natural with no PRESERVATIVES OR CHEMICALS is WHOLE FOOD STORES and this is the only store that I buy fish/meat from for my piranhas.where do you get your foods from. let me know what you think. thanks


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

You sure? Even the frozen stuff got that?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

oojit said:


> You sure? Even the frozen stuff got that?
> [snapback]1082964[/snapback]​


YES,they use these CHEMICALS to try to keep them fresh.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

No, no they do not. Well not all of them. By FDA law all ingredients, including preservatives, must be listed in the Ingredient statement.

The shrimp I buy contains shrimp and salt, no preservatives.

Please be more specific next time before you post something like this.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

scared me for a second


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

Well i buy all my p food from a seafood market and he guarantee's no pres but he has his seafood flown in everyday right off the boat.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

delta said:


> Well i buy all my p food from a seafood market and he guarantee's no pres but he has his seafood flown in everyday right off the boat.
> [snapback]1083209[/snapback]​


see this is what Iam talking about if it's right off from the boat and on to you the buyer then it should be fine but this is RARE you must a found a very good place.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Just in case, i'm buying my stuff frsh now.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

I dont understand something. I know that we all care about our pets on this site, and we try to give them the best of everything. But what if they were in the wild? Would they be fed only krill, shrimp, beefheart, or fish filets? Hell no they wouldnt. They are scavengers, which means they are like catfish, they will eat anything that seems good to them. What if a fish died from some disease and they ate it? Would this necessarily mean that they will die from it? No. Is it possible, yes.

What happens if we eat something that is bad for us? We get the shits and we are right back to eating again.

Just thought id voice my $0.02 Whether I am right or wrong I think its a good point.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

You can buy your food FROZEN and it MUST LIST ALL INGREDIENTS on the label. This is USDA REQUIRED LAW. I dealt with the USDA over food labeling standards and protocols for 8 years, so you might say I know what I am talking about.

If it is just the fish, or shrimp and SALT in the ingredients you are fine. It is when you starting seeing stuff like Sodium Benzoate and Potassium Benzoate type items (both popular preservatives) that you may run into problems. Even fresh fish in a Seafood Department at a super market has ingredient regulations and they must disclose the information, including Nutrition Facts, if you ask.

Again, do not start a scare unless you know what you are talking about.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Also, I may add, the human body is not meant to consume preservatives either, yet we still have individuals breaking records for age. I agree that preservatives should be avoided, but I think that the possibility of problems arising from them is minimal, in both humans and fish.

If you really wanna spark up a convo we can talk about some of the synthetic sh*t these places put in HUMAN food which is addictive, and carcinogenic as well. I personally would use good ole cane sugar before anything containg Splenda, or that nasty Aspartame.....


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for clearing that up so well for us doctorvspec.










I always make sure to look at the ingredients of my seafood for the fish, to be sure that it contains no preservatives.
~Taylor~


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

doctorvtec, keep feeding them the foods you are feeding and will see.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Just about every single member here buys food from the store. My P's are doing GREAT!


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Also, I may add, the human body is not meant to consume preservatives either, yet we still have individuals breaking records for age. I agree that preservatives should be avoided, but I think that the possibility of problems arising from them is minimal, in both humans and fish.
> 
> If you really wanna spark up a convo we can talk about some of the synthetic sh*t these places put in HUMAN food which is addictive, and carcinogenic as well. I personally would use good ole cane sugar before anything containg Splenda, or that nasty Aspartame.....
> [snapback]1083864[/snapback]​


i tottaly agree drvtec








i know if i get even a lil nutra sweet its migraine city


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

rb32 is spreading vicious lies!!


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> doctorvtec, keep feeding them the foods you are feeding and will see.
> [snapback]1083926[/snapback]​


Oh I will without any incident, and so will about, oh I don't know, 95% of the piranha community.

I have a friend who would feed his fish a piece of hot dog twice a week because that is the easiest item to hide a chunk of vitamin in, and he had some of the biggest, healthiest fish I have ever seen.

I'll keep feeding MY FISH shrimp and fish that is from the supermarket, THAT HAS NO PRESERVATIVES as per the INGREDIENT LABEL, and you can go ahead and keep feeding your fish baby chicks that have god knows what.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

baby chicks, interesting to watch probably filled with bacteria and parasites


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> doctorvtec, keep feeding them the foods you are feeding and will see.
> [snapback]1083926[/snapback]​


Trust me when I say that Doctorvtec KNOWS what the Uff hes talking about. What part of FDA LAW do you not understand??

Many people here buy food from the grocery store and have healthy hearty fish. As long as you check the ingredient list on frozen foods you will be fine.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> You can buy your food FROZEN and it MUST LIST ALL INGREDIENTS on the label. This is USDA REQUIRED LAW. I dealt with the USDA over food labeling standards and protocols for 8 years, so you might say I know what I am talking about.
> 
> If it is just the fish, or shrimp and SALT in the ingredients you are fine. It is when you starting seeing stuff like Sodium Benzoate and Potassium Benzoate type items (both popular preservatives) that you may run into problems. Even fresh fish in a Seafood Department at a super market has ingredient regulations and they must disclose the information, including Nutrition Facts, if you ask.
> 
> ...


Exactly.

My shrimp are bought fresh, and my filets are cut by the store from whole fish and packaged there. My smelt are also bought fresh.

I can appreciate the want to share information with people, but in this case I think it's important to be sure of something before you make a statement like that.


----------

